

Clean Energy Hoax? - dejan
http://www.steorn.com/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Enormously long and complicated, and very hard to figure out what's going on.
Many technical terms, some explained, some not, it's all rather a mish-mash,
and hence totally unconvincing. Too much time and space for hidden effects.

If people want to demonstrate a perpetual motion machine it's easy. Put it in
a sealed box and get energy out. For a long time. When someone doesn't give a
black box demonstration, be skeptical.

If someone does have a real perpetual motion device, I have ideas for how to
convince people that it really works, avoiding this problem:

<http://xkcd.com/570/>

